# Canon M50 low light focus assist



## SierraDon (Jan 16, 2019)

I have looked through old posts, and it appears the original M could not use the focus assist lights built into the Canon flashes. I recently purchased an M50, and am trying to improve the low light focus. I have tried attaching a Canon ST-E2 and a yongnuo yn-e3-rt ll. Neither transmitter seems to actuate their focus assist light with the m50. The camera is on one-shot, have tried with the focus assist light built into the M50 both on and off. The focus assist light built into the m50 is not strong enough for my needs. Any suggestions, or is the M50 like the original M and it won't actuate the focus assist lights on an external flash/flash transmitter?? Any other suggestions on how to improve the low light focus?
Thanks!!


----------



## Reeperbahn (Jan 21, 2019)

All the mirrorless cams (other manufacturers are the same) do not engage the red AF-grid because it simply does not help the dual-pixel-af system at all. 
It was only useful for phase AF in DSLRs.


----------



## SierraDon (Jan 21, 2019)

Interesting!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you!!

Any suggestions on how to assist focus with the M50 in low light?
The only thing which seems to help is mounting a faster lens- the 22mm f2.0 seems to do better in low light than the 15-45 mm f3.5-6.3 zoom.

Other suggestions???

Thanks!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 22, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> All the mirrorless cams (other manufacturers are the same) do not engage the red AF-grid because it simply does not help the dual-pixel-af system at all.
> It was only useful for phase AF in DSLRs.


It got nothing to do with dual pixel AF. M2 is not dual pixel AF. It is cannon's way to make the DSLR more "useful". I tried my old trustworthy 580EX II on both M2 and M50. The focusing grid never comes on.


----------



## Reeperbahn (Jan 22, 2019)

Rocky said:


> It got nothing to do with dual pixel AF. M2 is not dual pixel AF. It is cannon's way to make the DSLR more "useful". I tried my old trustworthy 580EX II on both M2 and M50. The focusing grid never comes on.



well - a contrast AF can make even less use of a red grid, don't you think? 
M50 is DPAF. Should be the 80D sensor (or similar) like on my M6.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2019)

The R is the same way, but the light the camera provides is better. There are flash units with built in led video lights that might extend the focus range. Multiple 3rd parties sell them, including the Canon 320ex which might work for a M50 but is not a high end flash.

https://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedl...words=canon+320ex+flash&qid=1548183032&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/Opteka-Autofocus-Speedlight-Cleaning-Cameras/dp/B0756LY3BB


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2019)

Reeperbahn said:


> well - a contrast AF can make even less use of a red grid, don't you think?
> M50 is DPAF. Should be the 80D sensor (or similar) like on my M6.


M50 DPAF is phrase detection AF on sensor , works the same way as separate AF phrase detector on DSLR. Why drag the contrast AF into the discussion?


----------



## Reeperbahn (Jan 23, 2019)

Rocky said:


> M50 DPAF is phrase detection AF on sensor , works the same way as separate AF phrase detector on DSLR. Why drag the contrast AF into the discussion?



You did. 
"It got nothing to do with dual pixel AF. M2 is not dual pixel AF. It is cannon's way to make the DSLR more "useful". I tried my old trustworthy 580EX II on both M2 and M50. The focusing grid never comes on. "

It does not work the same way. The grid is projecting red lines to where the AF sensors in DLSRs "are". The DPAF has a few thousand "focus points" more. You would have to limit the position of possible AF-points in combination with a red grid. I dont know if that would make sense or be possible at all. 

You should not presume viciousness on Canons side. Its a new AF technology. If it were possible to use a grid that actually helps focussing in the dark without side-effects, It would surely not have been disabled. 
Works in one-shot only anyway. No servo, perhaps no face-detection possible. It has very limited use. 
My R is focussing in scenarios where 5D III / IV would only hunt. I can not imagine a situation where I could get a useful picture and the AF is not working. 
I would not want to have a 102.000 ISO / half second portrait anyway. Even if the R still focuses. 

My M6 is also impressive in that regard. I did not have the M3. M1 was - useless. If your M3 is not sufficient, an upgrade to the M5 or M6 or M50 would perhaps make more sense in comparison to buying special flases and lights.


----------

